# I need to find a rat breeder, please help!



## TruColors22 (May 10, 2007)

I am looking for a Siamese or Himalayan rat. I live in MN and searching through google is not bringing me any helpful results. If you are a breeder with any avaible or know a breeder with any available please let me know! You can reply on here or you can email me at [email protected]. Thank you so much to anyone who can help!!

Danielle


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Have you considered looking at rescues/humane societies?

You may not find the perfect Himi/Smeeze, but you could find a wonderful friend?


----------



## deercreekrattery (May 14, 2007)

It's too bad you aren't closer to Michigan. I've got some planned litters that should have both Siamese and Himis in them.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Maybe see if you can find some rescues? I have 2 siamese females and one male but I'm in Cali so i'm of no help at the moment. *


----------

